# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Swędzenie w okolicy odbytu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od pewnego czasu czuję lekki dyskomfort, zwłaszcza przy oddawaniu stolca. Otóż czuję swędzenie w okolicy odbytu. Nie wiem czy to problem urologiczny czy gastrologiczny, więc piszę tutaj. Póki co nie męczy mnie to na tyle żeby panikować i dlatego nie byłem z tym jeszcze u lekarza. Dwa razy zauważyłem krew w stolcu, dlatego chcę się tutaj poradzić, co powinienem zrobić? Dodam ze dbam o higienę, więc co to może być? Sa jakieś leki bez recepty na tego typu problemy?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Swędzenie odbytu może być wywołane hemoroidami, stanami zapalnymi, szczególnie grzybicą, brakiem higieny (co w tym przypadku można wyeliminować), a także mieć podłoże nerwowe (tzw. psychogenny świąd odbytu).  Jeśli towarzyszyło temu krwawienie w postaci krwi na stolcu, pierwsza przyczyna wydaje się być najbardziej prawdopodobna (również tego typu objawy u osoby po 40 wymagają uwagi ze względu na możliwość raka jelita grubego). Najlepiej wybrać się do lekarza rodzinnego. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

